# Armani AR-0142



## JonS (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi everyone. My name is Jon, I'm from Essex, UK and I am new to this forum. I look forward to many a discussion on my new found hobby of watch collecting.

My collection is small as I have not long started, but in amongst it I am the proud owner of an Apple Watch and four Armani watches.

This brings me on to this thread. My latest purchase was an Armani AR-0142. This was purchased from eBay, second hand but excellent condition. I have attached a photo for reference.

My question is, does anybody have one of these and if so, could I possibly purchase two spare links from you? This is of course assuming you have any.

Failing that, does anybody know where I might be able to purchase spare links from? I have searched and searched online and have had no joy at all

many thanks for taking the time to read this, I look forward to hearing back from anybody able to assist


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Jon and welcome to the forum. I doubt there will be many on here with an Armani watch, but you never know! Good luck in your search.


----------



## JonS (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you, I am keeping my hopes up.


----------

